# MY RECOVERY PLEASE READ



## Ippoange (Jun 25, 2018)

Hello guys.First of all im really sad that you are going through this.But also im happy because i know that you can recover.And life will be awesome when you do.Long story short i had dp for 5 years.With some time off from dp between those years but never really being ok until this year about 5 6 months ago.I got it from health anxiety.I got cured by finally going to a psychiatrist about a year ago and trying out some meds because i literally couldnt take it anymore.Ultimately though what cured my waw living my life.one step at a time.The meds might honestly had something to do with it but as my psyciatrist suggested prpably minimal.Im still on them(cipralex)but really guys i started feeling better long after the meds started affecting my brain chemistry.Im talking 6 months.Als i took many ther meds like abilify and many more.I had every possible symptom you can imagine and i honestly didnt wanna live anymore.I you have it chances are i had it too.I dont know if i can offer you any more advice other than seeking professional help,going off the forums(this was a big step for me and very difficult to make) and start living life again by engaging with friends family and shit that you generally love.You can take meds if you choose to but honestly i dont think it makes much difference.I was very likely a non-responder on more than one of them and quite possibly on the one im currently on.Last thing.I also started visualising living my life happy with emotions and like before as much as possible.That also could have helped.Lastly remember that sadness is also an emotion.ALSO THAT YOU ARE NOT SICK IN ANY WAY.Its just anxiety altering brain chemistry.When i understanded i still cared for my loved ones and felt sad for them and that i was no monster or psychopath,i started believing i could recover.I told myself and everybdy close including my doctor that if anyone could get through dp it was me.I wasnt sure it could be done but turns out it could.Thats the attitude you should have towards dpdr.You can do it and eventually will.I was too deep guys.Five long years.But i did it.And now looking back on it i cant even understand why i was so worried.If you dont know where to start start visualizing your recovery,you being happy and being a beast in life.Als start going out exercise and have fun.All these things are enough to get you out.Trust me.I didnt believe it either.I just realize now im saying the same things as everybody else who has recovered.I hated those guys saying just live life i thought ot was so much more complicated hahahah.Turns out it wasnt.Please ask me anything.I wanna help.YOU ARE GOING TO BE OK AND HAPPY I PROMISE.AND MUCH EARLIER THAN I DID.DONT WORRY IT WONT TAKE 5 YEARS FOR YOU!Seriously guys ask me anything we are getting through this together.Also if you say negative shit prepare to get flaged.I wont have it here,because these kind of posts made me so sad when i was in dpdr an i dont want other people to get through what i did.


----------



## alnadine20 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hey I just sent u a personal message but it says u cant receive messages?


----------



## Ippoange (Jun 25, 2018)

alnadine20 said:


> Hey I just sent u a personal message but it says u cant receive messages?


 i dont know why man let me fix it


----------



## Ippoange (Jun 25, 2018)

Anyway lets just talk from here i cant seem to fix it and the admin wont answer my emails.


----------



## Ippoange (Jun 25, 2018)

anyone know why i cant get or send messages?


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey Ippoange,

Welcome to the forum. The reason you could not personal message is because the ModTeam needs (or needed) to approve 3 posts of yours. You have now been cleared and can send and receive messages. And BTW, "DPSH_Admin" is not active here so either send any future inquires to myself or ANY of the mods. Thanks


----------



## Ippoange (Jun 25, 2018)

perfect thanks admin nice to be here as a member finally and not only as a lurker haha.


----------

